
Show HN: A file transfer tool for your local network (encrypted) - egcodes
https://github.com/egcodes/bumerang?
======
api
Hilarious... I just put something up a little bit like this. It's something I
started a while back and finished up this morning:

[https://github.com/zerotier/toss](https://github.com/zerotier/toss)

It must be the National Day of Command Line File Transfer Utilities.

~~~
egcodes
I wrote this tool 4 years ago :)

------
fiatjaf
We're pretty much in need of tools like this. The alternative is to send the
file to file sharing services in other countries then fetch them again from
the other computer in the same LAN.

But unfortunately this is still too cumbersome for my personal use cases,
which involve Windows machines I don't personally use unless sporadically.

~~~
juliangoldsmith
A SAMBA share would be a better option there.

That said, I agree this sort of tool would be useful. I'm not sure why I'd use
this rather than piping cat into nc, though.

~~~
fiatjaf
SAMBA is still too complicated. I was thinking something that didn't need to
be installed.

~~~
Vendan
Heh, I was actually having the same issue yesterday, and so I whipped up a
quick program to fix it:
[https://github.com/andyleap/fileportal](https://github.com/andyleap/fileportal)
Not encrypted or anything fancy, only works if the 2 computers can see each
other via UDP broadcast, but run `fileportal -i <filetosend>` on one and just
`fileportal` on the other and the file will pop out there! (and I have builds
for all kinds of platforms up there,
windows/linux/macos/netbsd/openbsd/freebsd, and multiple archs for each!)

------
Vendan
One critique, this "encryption" is just "seed pseudorandom RNG with a shared
int, and then xor each byte with the next value from the RNG". Not exactly a
high quality encryption method.

~~~
egcodes
This is correct. Maybe we can say "unreadable" not encrypted :)

------
stephenr
What does this do that scp/sftp doesn't?

~~~
egcodes
This is pure socket programming and contains very simple encrypt method. I
wrote this for socket programming example about four years ago.

